# problemas con nueva version de wine 1.1.16

## johpunk

hace dias que estoy tratando de instalar esta nueva version de wine que llego a portage pero no e podido al principio me decia que reinstala todos los aspell-lang que tenia y eso hise al intentar instalarlo pues ahora me sale los siguiente 

 *Quote:*   

> winebuild: /usr/bin/ld -r failed with status 256
> 
> winegcc: ../../tools/winebuild/winebuild failed
> 
> make[2]: *** [acledit.dll.so] Error 2
> ...

 

----------

## i92guboj

El ebuild para wine 1.1.16 por ahora no funciona en amd64, ya hay reportes en el bugzilla sobre eso así que no te molestes en abrir uno nuevo. En bugzilla se ofrecen algunas soluciones temporales para poder compilarlo (no las he probado). Si no quieres complicarte la vida, simplemente enmascara dicho ebuild.

----------

## johpunk

mm ok entonces es cuestion de esperar, saludos!

----------

## johpunk

vengo a informarles que wine 1.1.16 ya se puede instalar sin problemas en amd64   :Cool: 

----------

